# Your Cities Major Film Studios



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

*London Area, England -*

Pinewood - http://www.pinewoodgroup.com/gen/Pinewood_Shepperton_Film_TV_Studios.aspx

Pinewood is home to the James Bind films, amongst many other famous international films such as the Superman fims, the Hellraiser films, Alien films, The Bourne Ultimatum, Johnny Depp's recent version of Sweeney Todd and of course much of Stanley Kubricks work such as 2001: A Space Odyssey, A Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket, Eyes Wide Shut etc, due to Kubricks acute fear of flying and the fact he lived near to the studios.

Films produced at Pinewood - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Pinewood_Studios_productions




























Project Pinewood - http://www.projectpinewood.com/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...inewood-The-200m-redevelopment-Hollywood.html














































Shepperton - http://www.pinewoodgroup.com/gen/Pinewood_Shepperton_Film_TV_Studios.aspx

More about Shepperton - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shepperton_Studios

Shepperton was even used in the filimg of the classic 'The African Queen', with part of the thames at Richmond used as a backdrop.










Bob Hope (left), actress Dorothy Lamour and Bing Crosby walking arm-in-arm at Shepperton Studios during the filming of 'Road to Hong Kong' (1961)



















Ealing - http://www.ealingstudios.co.uk/index_flash.html

http://www.hughpearman.com/articles3/ealing4.html

Films Produced at Ealing - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ealing_Studios

Ealing is officially the oldest film studio in the world and is now producing major films once again. 



















Elstree - http://www.elstreefilmstudios.co.uk/

Films Produced at Elstree - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elstree_Studios

George Lucas used Elstree when filming many of his productions including the Star Wars Films and the Lucas/Spielberg Indiana Jones Films, hence the George Lucas Stage. 

Elstree was also where The Shining (1980) starring Jack Nicholson was filmed, as well as classics such as Moby Dick, as well as being home to The Muppet Show (1976 to 1981) 



















Leavesden - http://www.thestudiotour.com/leavesden/index.shtml

More About Leavesden - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leavesden_Film_Studios

Leavesden is home to the Harry Potter films, but has also been involved in other work such as Sleepy Hallow and more recently the Batman film the Dark Kinght in conjunction with Cardington.



















Harry Potter Street at Leavesden Studios in Hertfordshire 










Hogwarts Express on it's way to Leavesden Studios










Teddington - http://www.pinewoodgroup.com/gen/Pinewood_Shepperton_Film_TV_Studios.aspx



















3 Mills Studios (London) - http://www.3mills.com/

3 mills has been home to such recent productions as Tim Burtons Corpse Bride, 28 Days Later, 28 Weeks Later, Sunshine and How to Lose Friends and Alienate People.



















Cardington - http://www.thestudiotour.com/cardington/index.shtml

Used in recent productions such as the recent Willy Wonka movie starring Johnny Depp, Batman Begins (2005), The Dark Knight (2007), Fred Claus (2007) etc


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Seattle doesn't have any major ones. Even movies and shows that are set here are typically filmed all or part elsewhere, particularly TV shows. Vancouver (indoors and outdoors) and LA (indoors) commonly stand in for Seattle. In terms of expanding our film industry, we've put effort into growing as an independent film locale.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

mhays said:


> Seattle doesn't have any major ones. Even movies and shows that are set here are typically filmed all or part elsewhere, particularly TV shows. Vancouver (indoors and outdoors) and LA (indoors) commonly stand in for Seattle. In terms of expanding our film industry, we've put effort into growing as an independent film locale.


New York, LA and other US Cities have numerous studios, however If your city doesn't have a major film studio, feel free to post your local TV Centres. 

As for Seattle it is a very creative city, you just need to look at Microsoft, Boeing etc, as well as grunge and the arts scene.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Our largest film studio in Canada is just being completed now in Toronto. It is called Filmport, and has one of the largest sound stages in the world.. big enough to comfortably fit a full size replica of the Parthenon. Pinewood Studios is said to be in the process of buying a large share in this enterprise, which would be amazingly good news! 



globetrekker said:


> http://www.thestar.com/article/551291
> 
> *Toronto film stage to get new partner
> 
> ...



Here are some photos I took of this studio this past July:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Los Angeles...
Too many to list.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Imperfect Ending said:


> Los Angeles...
> Too many to list.


There are around a dozen major studios in LA, including such big names as:

Film Studios

Disney Studios

Fox Studios

20th Century Fox

MGM Studios

Miramax

New Line Cinema

Sony

Universal Studios

Warner Brothers


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

These are the film studios in Caracas runned by *Fundación Villa del Cine* (the Cinema Village Foundation):




























































































































































































































































images from : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381562









.


----------



## DELCROID (Apr 9, 2006)

These are examples of films produced at Villa del Cine:



Miranda:







Macuro:








Taita Boves:








*Venevision* - a venezuelan TV production company:


Promotional video:










.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Chicago has a few, but the most interesting ones are from the end of the 19th and beginning of the 20th centuries, where Paris, NYC, and Chicago were the big production centers -- before the big move to California in the beginning of the 1920s. Perhaps the most interesting was the *Essanay studio in Chicago's North Side*.

http://www.encyclopedia.chicagohistory.org/pages/452.html

_...Several film production companies were actively making moving pictures in Chicago and the suburbs during this time [1907-1908]. William Selig, a former magician and theatrical troupe manager, was making and exhibiting films in Chicago by 1897. In 1907, the Selig Polyscope Company built a production facility at Irving Park Road and Western Avenue that covered three acres and employed over two hundred people. The other prominent production company with substantial Chicago facilities was Essanay, founded by George Spoor and Gilbert Anderson. Spoor, a moving picture exhibitor, and Anderson, a film actor, founded the company in 1907 and built a studio in Uptown on Argyle Street in 1908. *Both Charlie Chaplin and Gloria Swanson worked at the Essanay studio in Chicago for a time.* 

After the organization of major film interests into the Motion Picture Patents Company in 1908, Chicago became the center of the independent movement, the effort to make, import, and distribute films while avoiding the use of patents held by the trust—or avoiding litigation from those whose patents they had violated. Carl Laemmle's Independent Motion Picture Company and several independent, antitrust importers and exchanges were located in the city. The films produced in Chicago and/or distributed by Chicago companies were increasingly important nationally and internationally as U.S. firms tried to compete with imported films for domination of film screens...

...By the late teens those production firms who had not fled to California to avoid patent litigation left seeking better weather and more consistent sunlight. Chicago remained, however, an important distribution market in spite of these departures and even after the rise of the talkies in the late 1920s._

Additional reading: http://www.chicagomag.com/Chicago-Magazine/May-2007/Reel-Chicago/



*What is left of Essanay studio:*

































*Old pictures:*






































*Stills from "His New Job", with Charlie Chaplin, Essanay studio, 1915-1916:*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Loved those old pictures!!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Taller said:


> Loved those old pictures!!


They look so primitive compared to the ones today. (Have you seen the "Prince of Persia" sets? Crazy!) But the old ones are not without charm...


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool to see Amsterdam in the new part of the Pinewood studios. Are there any other studios that have or planning to have a part of Amsterdam?


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Jaeger said:


> There are around a dozen major studios in LA, including such big names as:
> 
> Film Studios
> 
> ...


Paramount


( I actually had my senior prom in Sony Studios' back lot  )


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Britain's famous Hammer Films is releasing it's first movie in over 30 years.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/6644203.stm

http://www.dwscifi.com/news/2488-hammer-begins-filming-on-the-wake-wood

http://www.hammerfilms.com/productions/film/the-wake-wood










The Original Hammer Studios were Bray Studios near Windsor in England.




























Oakley Court next door to Bray Studios was used in several horror films, it is now a hotel.











Hammer Films have gained a cult like status and following -






















*A few Hammer Film Posters* :lol:





























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:lol:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

List of British Film Studios - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_film_studios

The Shining - which was filmed at Elstree near London. The only scenes not shot in London were some of the external view of the mountains and hotel, but the rest including the memorable 'Here's Johnny' scene was filmed at Elstree. 











Kubricks Full Metal Jacket was filmed entirely in England at locations including Pinewood Studios, Bassingbourn Barracks, Beckton Gas Works in East London and the Norfolk Broads.

http://www.films.mod.uk/south_east/bassingbourn.htm


----------



## capslock (Oct 9, 2002)

I can never work out whether its cause for pride that the UK film industry is so healthy right now in terms of sheer number of major international films that are either produced here, or involve a large degree of British talent (acting or technical).... or a cause for irritation that still, the inception and backing for almost all of these is still from the States.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have noticed these past decade that there is a fascination with the UK for American film-makers. Most of these films have a cast that is half American/ half British, but distinctly American in film type. A recent example I saw was Made of Honor, which had some nice shots of Scotland, but pretty dismal stereotyping of the Scots. 
Also another thing I notice is that many British productions tend to use the same group of actors over and over (Colin Firth, Emma Thompson, Liam Neeson, Alan Rickman, Keira Knightley, Hugh Grant, Kristin Scott Thomas, etc...). They are all top notch actors, but films all tend to blur into one when the same actors get over-used. That is a shame, as there is a plethora of stellar British character actors who could be used for lead roles in some of these films. I love Maggie Smith, Judy Dench and Brenda Blethyn but they do get used a great deal. I would also like to see some less known actors get some juicy roles. There are certainly no shortage of wonderful actors in the UK to choose from.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> I have noticed these past decade that there is a fascination with the UK for American film-makers. Most of these films have a cast that is half American/ half British, but distinctly American in film type. A recent example I saw was Made of Honor, which had some nice shots of Scotland, but pretty dismal stereotyping of the Scots.
> Also another thing I notice is that many British productions tend to use the same group of actors over and over (Colin Firth, Emma Thompson, Liam Neeson, Alan Rickman, Keira Knightley, Hugh Grant, Kristin Scott Thomas, etc...). They are all top notch actors, but films all tend to blur into one when the same actors get over-used. That is a shame, as there is a plethora of stellar British character actors who could be used for lead roles in some of these films. I love Maggie Smith, Judy Dench and Brenda Blethyn but they do get used a great deal. I would also like to see some less known actors get some juicy roles. There are certainly no shortage of wonderful actors in the UK to choose from.


I am also not a fan of those Richard Curtis romantic comedies starring Hugh Grant or chick flicks like the Bridget Jones films.

There are some very able British Actors out there including the likes of Daniel Day Lewis, Clive Owen, Daniel Craig, Sean Bean, Kate Beckinsale, Ray Winstone, Michael Gambon, Malcolm McDowell, Paul Bettany etc. 

Britain tends to go through phases of making certain films, it used to be bawdy comedies such as the Carry on Films and Horror films such as those produced by Hammer, more recently a whole
plethora of rather dismal British gangster films were produced, whilst a series of romantic comedies has followed the success of 'Four Weddings and a Funeral'. At the moment with the success of films such as 28 Days and 28 Weeks, the new Dr Who series and with 2009 seeing the first Hammer production in over 30 years, it seems the horror genre is making a comeback.

Britain also makes good niche market productions such as Wallace & Gromit, whilst the Harry Potter and Bond films continue to be succesful.

British Actors are also continuning to enjoy success in Hollywood. 

http://www.britmovie.co.uk/actors/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_British_actors_and_actresses#O.2C_P.2C_Q.2C_R_.26_S


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm watching Nanny McPhee at the moment, and have seen it many times before. Emma Thompson is a gem, and the role of Mrs Quickly, played by Celia Imrie is priceless. I have adored her since the old "h'Acorn h'Antiques" days from Victoria Wood! :lol: British comedy still is the most sublime........ how can anyone not enjoy old French and Saunders re-runs?


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Taller said:


> I'm watching Nanny McPhee at the moment, and have seen it many times before. Emma Thompson is a gem, and the role of Mrs Quickly, played by Celia Imrie is priceless. I have adored her since the old "h'Acorn h'Antiques" days from Victoria Wood! :lol: British comedy still is the most sublime........ how can anyone not enjoy old French and Saunders re-runs?


Victoria Wood is very funny, and Emma Thompson has branched out beyond the costume drama roles she was famous for. As for French and Saunders sadly they aren't making anymore at the moment, although hopefully they will get back together eventually. 

The Canadian Film Industry is doing very well, with producers such as Lionsgate and massive new facilities. A lot of American films are now made in Canada. As for great Canadian comedians the late John Candy is sorely missed. , whilst some of the biggest names in film comedy have been Canadian, such as the likes of Dan Ackroyd and Jim Carrey.


----------

